# Kids - Early risers?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Man, my 2.5 yr old daughter sure is an early riser! She's up just about every day between 0530 and 0600. Almost all of my friends tell me they have to wake their kids up around 0700-0800 just to get them going and if they didn't, they'd sleep even later. When Hailey gets up, she's ready to go. Today, she came to me at 0530 already dressed and wanting me to get up with her!

I hope this will pay off when she begins hunting with me in a few years. She also loves to tag along on my morning dog training sessions. Not complaining here, just wondering...Do any of you have similar "morning children?"

Mike


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

We have 2 grand childeren 1 1/2 and 4 1/2 and they both get up early.
Only thing I will say is wait till she hits middle school you won't be able to get her out of bed with a bomb.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

zogman said:


> We have 2 grand childeren 1 1/2 and 4 1/2 and they both get up early.
> Only thing I will say is wait till she hits middle school you won't be able to get her out of bed with a bomb.


Z-man

I have three teenage daughters and I have to spray their beds with Pam everynight so I can get them out of bed the next morning.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My 11 year old daughter gets up between 5:30 and 6:15 EVERY morning of her life!! She just is kinda like me in that she cannot sleep in in the morning. I cannot remember the last time that I slept in past 6:30. She is a very active kid and involved in many sports, gymnastics, basketball, track, volleyball. She just has too much energy to stay in bed. I actually like the fact that she gets up and at 'em in the morning.
My 7 year old son can sleep in, he usually is up by 7:30 or 8:00 though!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

my 2 y.o. is in my bed everyday at 0628


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Have a 2 yr. old girl, she sometimes sleeps to 7:15, 1 yr. old boy, 6am he is up and ready to go. I think latest he slept was 6:45 one day.

Doesn't matter what time we put them to bed, that is what time they get up.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

During the school year I get up at 5:45 every morning. Now I sleep until 8 or 9 o'clock, I'm pretty ashamed of myself.  :eyeroll:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Two youngest (4 & 2) were both up at 6:20 this morning the oldest crawled out around 7 o'clock. We rarley get a day when they all sleep past 7 am.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

yep i hear ya. my first two are pretty early risers, but my youngest (1 1/2) seems to sleep in the most as a young child..albiet 7:00 am.

When my other son (8 now) was 2-4 years old it was not uncommon for him to be up by 3:45-4:00 am for the day. On average i would say 6:00 would be rising time in those days.

My daughter (5) sleeps pretty well now that she is a little older. she is usually up by 7, but i can handle that. 6 am used to be about all she would go, but she has started to get better the last year and a half.

j

ps...hang in there, it gets better. my guess is your buddies are keeping there kids up till about 10-11 pm. All told, i'd rather have early risers than kids you have to hound to get out of bed and get going. Mine are usually outside tearing it up by 8:00am


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't mind that she gets up early at all. She's a morning person like me...unlike her mother! :lol:

We have a fun time before I go to work...kids are so precious and it's a great way to start my day!


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

What time do you all put them to bed? Mine rarely see past 8pm.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

bowtechin said:


> What time do you all put them to bed? Mine rarely see past 8pm.


8 pm is the target...NLT 830.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

It's still bright as day at 8pm in Indiana.
:sniper:


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Bright as day here too, couple blankets over the windows this time of year works well. They usually don't go to sleep til 8:30-9, but I think it is good for them to spend a little time alone, reading their books or playing around in their bed before they turn in. There's the special occasion when they are up later. Nice for mom and dad to have a little time to themselves at night too. :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree with that middle school statement. I was always one that got up around 6:00ish when I was really little, mostly to watch my cartoon shows. Once middle school hit, there was no getting me up if I didn't have to untill at LEAST 1:00pm. No school, no wakey-me-up-untill-the-afternoon... Now going into my Junior year of high school I'm up around 3 pm, but that's because I work the graveyard shift, when you look at when I'm getting to bed vs. when I wake up, I'm not up late at all. Heck today I was up at 1:00! And I was up way later than I would've been in 7th grade.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> They usually don't go to sleep til 8:30-9


Aren't any of your kids in any summer sports?

We don't get home until 9:30 or 10:00 depending on if it is baseball or hockey that night.

My boys don't sleep past 8:30 or maybe the occational 9:00.

My 17 yr old won't get out of bed until about 11:00 She goes to her room by 11PM but I think she talkes on the phone or watches TV until atleast midnight.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Summer sports?

Well, if you call running through the sprinkler a summer sport yeah, but their done with that usually by dinner time, around 6pm.

My kids are 1 and 2. oke:


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm 16 and don't see why a kid can sleep past 10 or 11. That just isn't normal. I get up at 7 everymorning to do chores and just to enjoy the morning. That's just me though...none of my friends are like me.

Hunter


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree Hunter. But then, I was never allowed to go past 10 as a youngster. More often than not either my father or Grandfather had something for us to do in the morning whether it be working or a day on the lake, or a huntin gouting.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I have 2 girls 3 1/2 and 11 months. My oldest is handicapped and has extremely high muscle tone which means she burns about double the calories that a normal 3 year old would burn. This means that she needs a lot of food and a lot of rest. She goes to bed at 9 wakes up around 8, has breakfast, and then sleeps until about 10:30 or 11.

My youngest is a whole different story. up at 6 or 6:30 when I get up. She is fun to have around in the morning, makes going to work hard sometimes because we have a lot of fun in the morning.


----------



## Adam Boyer (Jun 26, 2007)

hey im 14 n got the hunting sol i just baught a darton youkon for my b-day it great

here r the guns i own (not pellet guns)
remington 20g 8-70
remington sps 223
black diomond
22 mag
five 22s
might buy myself another remington rifle for hunting


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Adam Boyer said:


> hey im 14 n got the hunting sol i just baught a darton youkon for my b-day it great
> 
> here r the guns i own (not pellet guns)
> remington 20g 8-70
> ...


WTH? Apparently you get up way too early... :eyeroll:


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

well when im at my house i dont wake up till around 930 unless some weird day i fell like crap and dont get up till 1 i was really mad at myself for sleepin in that long.. when im at my uncles and theres stuff to be done were up and eating breackfeast feeding dogs and are off to the timber to work before 7 .... if it a hunting day like sunday sat. nite ill go coonhunting sometime as late as 3 -4 and up and around by 5 ready to get going to go get something else...if it deals with hunting or fishing i dnt care what i have to do stay up all nite for three nites i dont care love to hunt......but i wouldnt call me self a to early riser when im here at my house there ant nothing to do im in town so i cant shoot my guns and pond i go to was drained and refilled last year so no fish... so i just hang around on computer looking at guns and going to mack money to get them ...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Before I left, I wasnt in bed any earlier than 4 or 5 the last two weeks i was home, and was up by 9 or ten; the thing i didnt know was that i would training myself to getting use to 4 or less hoours of sleep. When its hunting season, i'm always in before 12 because Ive seen way to many times where buddies have had to be drug out of bed because of raising to much hell the night before so I shy away from them now. Heck as long as your putting in at least 16-17 hour days, it doesnt matter what time you get up!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Life's too short........People die in bed!!!! :lol:


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

me, my girlfriend and my family were at a resort this last week in minnesota, my nephews ages 2 and 4 were up every morning no later then 6am...the 2 year old ran around waking everyone else up while the 4 year old helped himself to his fishing rod and the bait and headed for the dock..never seen a little boy so into fishing..i bet he would of sat there all day everyday if he could of..lets just say he out fished us all


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

MN Waterfowler said:


> I'm 16 and don't see why a kid can sleep past 10 or 11. That just isn't normal. I get up at 7 everymorning to do chores and just to enjoy the morning. That's just me though...none of my friends are like me.
> 
> Hunter


 Same with me ....all my friends sleep til noon..I feel like I have wasted the day if I get up then I enjoy the morning. I usaully wake up at 6:30 but if i have school then 6:00. Its jus how I am.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> MN Waterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 16 and don't see why a kid can sleep past 10 or 11. That just isn't normal. I get up at 7 everymorning to do chores and just to enjoy the morning. That's just me though...none of my friends are like me.
> ...


but greg, i waste the mornings while you waste the night....its a two way street. lol


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

True :beer: :beer:


----------

